# Betta hiding



## Halley (20 Aug 2016)

Hi - I have a betta in a 30 litre planted tank with one danio but the betta spends most of the day hiding around the back - does anyone know the reason for this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (20 Aug 2016)

Too much flow ?.


----------



## Planted Bows (20 Aug 2016)

What's your temperature? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (20 Aug 2016)

It is a sponge filter and temp is around  28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (20 Aug 2016)

I would turn it down to 23/24 I have a betta in my 30litre shrimp tank with 5 galaxy rasboras, he doesn't stop swimming round and the flow in mine is pretty high 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (20 Aug 2016)

Nice tank! The flow is low in my tank - I didn't know the temp would affect them. I thought the danio might be too active for him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (20 Aug 2016)

Most fish really don't like high temperatures, make them lethargic. Try turning it down to 23/24 and see if that helps any?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Aug 2016)

Id turn down temp, remove the danio; check brightness of your lights


----------



## Halley (21 Aug 2016)

Thanks for help everyone  I think the danio may be too active for him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2016)

28 degrees is fine for a Betta Splendens. I would suspect the Danio is to active as you say. Micro rasbora such as borarus brigattae and maculatus etc would be a better option. They would need lots of cover ie plants though and some floaters wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Derek113 (22 Aug 2016)

Your temps are fine for a betta. What do you feed and how much per day?


----------



## Planted Bows (22 Aug 2016)

I would disagree with the temp thing, I've just had a look around the Internet and they all say keep around 23/24 degrees. I have bred these several times, if anything I would say the temp is the main factor as I have 5 rasboras in my tank which are just as active as danios. Drop temp first then if that doesn't work then the danio needs to leave lol 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (22 Aug 2016)

The higher the temperature the more lethargic they get 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2016)

Planted Bows said:


> I've just had a look around the Internet and they all say keep around 23/24 degrees


These fish can do fine at these temps but most advice given on the net is missleading and often suggests that these fish require no heater at all or a filtered tank and can live in a cup. I used to keep mine 26-28 and I too have bred them, it isn't rocket science! I find the exact opposite though, that at higher temps these fish are more active.


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Aug 2016)

regarding the temp, I know a few people that hold the opinion that higher temp = higher metabolism, shorter life span etc. I usually tend to go nearer the lower end range of temps for fish, think my betta is in at 25 at the moment; just a consideration, no evidence for it.


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> regarding the temp, I know a few people that hold the opinion that higher temp = higher metabolism, shorter life span etc. I usually tend to go nearer the lower end range of temps for fish, think my betta is in at 25 at the moment; just a consideration, no evidence for it.


That is a good point and I think might be true to a certain extent. I heard this from keepers of liquorice gourami a while back as we had all got fish fom a new batch and mine were bigger and matured more quickly than the fish of a couple of the other keepers. They were keeping theirs at 23/24 while mine were at 26. Saying that I still have my first original wild caught liquorice gourami and they look quite different from their offspring in that they are much deeper bodied and 'meatier' so I think they keep developing physically well beyond the point of sexual maturity. Sorry , that went of point a bit...Personally I'd keep them around 26. I've found fry survive well and grow well at this temp so I don't believe the higher temp is necessary.


----------



## Planted Bows (22 Aug 2016)

So the point is your temp is slightly high lol  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2016)

Planted Bows said:


> So the point is your temp is slightly high lol


Ha, no, it is at the optimum temp for growth and breeding  . This autumn I'm going to slowly drop the temp of my tanks by a couple of degrees to give my fish a winter season but it won't be going less than 24 . A natural cycle seems to be working well for the shrimp so why not fish.


----------



## Halley (22 Aug 2016)

Derek113 said:


> Your temps are fine for a betta. What do you feed and how much per day?



I feed him every second day with some flakes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (23 Aug 2016)

I'd try removing the danio - you don't mention which species of "_danio__" _you have in the tank, but there are few I'd keep with _Betta splendens _

Re temperature, I don't see any issue in your chosen temp, it's within the observed habitat range of 22 - 30C



Halley said:


> I feed him every second day with some flakes


Is he quite excited in his food response?

One of my favorite Betta sites 
Victoria Stark's Betty Splendens


----------



## Derek113 (23 Aug 2016)

Try to feed several foods throughout the week. Bloodworn, brine shrimp ect. 

I cant see any reason why the betta seems lethargic.


----------



## Halley (23 Aug 2016)

Thanks- I think the danio is a factor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (24 Aug 2016)

Derek113 said:


> I cant see any reason why the betta seems lethargic.


except there's no information from the OP on physical condition  or appetite or age etc 
 - fish could easily be ill or have some fin structural issues (Bettas experiencing this become very lethargic)


----------



## Derek113 (25 Aug 2016)

Thats true Alto. I just assumed neither of these symptoms were present as i would say so if there were obvious issues, fin rot ect.


----------



## Halley (25 Aug 2016)

He is just a newly bought fish - I'm not sure of his age but his appetite would be normal I presume


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

